# In Regards to Early Install for the Impatient Ones



## Noir (Oct 28, 2017)

Trust me, I'm with you.


I wanted to make sure people are aware. I don't think there is a thread on this yet, but if there is, I do apologize.

In regards to connect a nintendo account to your animal crossing account for the Pocket Crossing/Camp on the Android, it will not work with your main account that is used in North America or any other country than it is already released in.

So, if you want to keep the saved data, you'll have to eitehr wait until it's released or resort to making an account into the region that the app is directed from.


~~~~~~

Just wanted people to know!


----------



## UnderWish (Oct 28, 2017)

You can change the country your nintendo account is in then change it back to normal once it releases. So you can connect your Nintendo Account and keep your data after it releases. I've gotten multiple notifications of "Protect your Save data! Connect your Nintendo Account!" So I can only assume.


----------



## Noir (Oct 28, 2017)

UnderWish said:


> You can change the country your nintendo account is in then change it back to normal once it releases. So you can connect your Nintendo Account and keep your data after it releases. I've gotten multiple notifications of "Protect your Save data! Connect your Nintendo Account!" So I can only assume.



Yes, that is true. It was more of the ones who don't want the hassle coming with it. It was just a fair warning, kind of thing. xD;

I made two accounts. Because screw starting over. I can have one on a tablet..... Or something. LOL


----------



## cosmylk (Oct 29, 2017)

you can change you nintendo acct region buuut I'm not sure if you can change the region in game.
there isn't a setting so far. buut I'm not sure if that messes with the gameplay or anything.


----------



## lumenue (Oct 29, 2017)

I read on some other forums that you'll be able to change your region in-game once it gets released elsewhere, but you should NOT connect your Nintendo account because that makes it a lot harder to change.  

I'm not sure about this part, but the 'source' for that is based on some of the region release workarounds for Mario Run and Pokemon GO where users who downloaded the game early (after it was released elsewhere) were able to change their country.  So, fingers crossed there's no issue doing it in Pocket Camp!  I'll just pretend to be Australian forever if not


----------

